# Turnips are 565 [CLOSED]



## veevz (May 29, 2020)

Just my luck-I have no turnips to sell ;-; BUT if you do and you want to come, message here and ill send you the dodo!


----------



## tealbear (May 29, 2020)

Would love to come sell! Would tip as well


----------



## Hobowire (May 29, 2020)

would love to come


----------



## wizziepooh (May 29, 2020)

would also love to visit!


----------



## veevz (May 29, 2020)

tealbear said:


> Would love to come sell! Would tip as well


I have dmed you <3

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



Hobowire said:


> would love to come


I have dmed

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



wizziepooh said:


> would also love to visit!


I have dmed


----------



## Cep19 (May 29, 2020)

veevz said:


> Just my luck-I have no turnips to sell ;-; BUT if you do and you want to come, message here and ill send you the dodo!


Meeee! Pleaseeee I’ll leave a tip


----------



## Veestah (May 29, 2020)

I'd love to come.  My island went on the decreasing pattern ;__; So anything above 102 is a blessing.
Need a few minutes to get my inventory straight; I'm bringing my boyfriend's turnips, too.  Can I make two trips in case I have too many?  He has a lot more than I do.


----------



## veevz (May 29, 2020)

Currently have 3 people making multiples, so will send codes out again once they are complete <3


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 29, 2020)

I’d like to come ?


----------



## Katherinesilva (May 29, 2020)

OMG can I please please come!!


----------



## veevz (May 29, 2020)

Xcourt560x said:


> I’d like to come ?


You are next in line, ive got 3 guys doing multis, so ill send you the code once a space is free 

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



Katherinesilva said:


> OMG can I please please come!!


Sure! second in line, Ill send the code once my mutlis are done!


----------



## Peaches N' Creme (May 29, 2020)

Hey there! Can I come visit?


----------



## veevz (May 29, 2020)

Peaches N' Creme said:


> Hey there! Can I come visit?


ofc, third in line, just waiting for multiples to finish and ill send you three the codes. Then ill reopen the thread after you guys are in


----------



## Pendar (May 29, 2020)

Would like to come if possible please. I'll need to make 4 trips if ok. Will drop 99k each trip for your kindness.


----------



## veevz (May 29, 2020)

Pendar said:


> Would like to come if possible please. I'll need to make 4 trips if ok. Will drop 99k each trip for your kindness.


Hi there  youre next in line , the second group have just been sent codes, so will send you one as soon as they are done


----------



## Reploid (May 29, 2020)

Hi, are you still taking people?


----------



## veevz (May 29, 2020)

SuperiorTech said:


> Hi, are you still taking people?


Yes, your number 2 in Group 3  ill send the code out once group 2 are done


----------



## Spookie (May 29, 2020)

would love to visit , if u still taking ppl


----------



## ohno dannie (May 29, 2020)

will your nooks be open in 2 hours?


----------



## veevz (May 29, 2020)

Spookie said:


> would love to visit , if u still taking ppl


Ofc, youre number 3 in group 3, ill send the code once group 2 are done! 

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



ohno dannie said:


> will your nooks be open in 2 hours?


It shuts in pretty much dead on 2 hours. will be taking groups until that point though.


----------



## justina (May 29, 2020)

Hi! May I come to sell turnips?


----------



## Roxxy (May 29, 2020)

Hi would love to come pls! Only have 100 turnips first (and last) try and no chance of a profit


----------



## MayorYuki (May 29, 2020)

hello! can i visit?


----------



## veevz (May 29, 2020)

justina said:


> Hi! May I come to sell turnips?





Roxy10 said:


> Hi would love to come pls! Only have 100 turnips first (and last) try and no chance of a profit





MayorYuki said:


> hello! can i visit?


I have sent you all a dm, youre group 4  come when youre able 

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020

I will be taking groups of 3 until 10pm BST, (when nooks closes!) so open for another hour and 15 mins! ^-^


----------



## Fye (May 29, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're still accepting visitors, and will leave a tip


----------



## veevz (May 29, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> I'd love to come if you're still accepting visitors, and will leave a tip


ive dmed you <3


----------



## Pecora (May 29, 2020)

Can i also come by, Please


----------



## veevz (May 29, 2020)

Nooks is open for another 45 mins guys  will take people until they shut  x

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020

Last 30 mins 

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020

Last 15 mins


----------



## veevz (May 29, 2020)

Nooks cranny closes in 5 mins, so i am going to close the thread now. Thankyou to everyone who came and left me a tip! You were all super polite, kind and generous, and a delight to host for! Thankyou all <3


----------

